# Favorite DIY fly fishing destinations?



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

Looking to plan a trip, going back to Belize in a few weeks, PR in Jan. and my Feb. is open... where are some of your favorite spots to rent a golf cart and go wade some flats? Thinking maybe Roatan? Any where off the map worth checking out?


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

Damn, guess everyone here does the whole package deal-guided-super adventure experience....throwing to mudding fish lol =)


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

No, they just don't want to hotspot their favorite areas. I'll throw you a bone, I like Texas.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> No, they just don't want to hotspot their favorite areas. I'll throw you a bone, I like Texas.


Ya really ought to do LA, its the bomb. Gurgler fishing for Bulls. Hard to beat.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

My buddies saw some good-sized bones when snorkeling/free-diving around the West End of Roatan, but I believe a lot of that area is protected and closed off to fishing.

Sounds like you're primarily after bonefish? You trying to tack something on to a vacation, or go primarily for fishing?


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Treasure Cay, Abaco...rent a golf cart and make your way out to gunpowder flat.

https://www.google.com/maps/search/+treasure+cay+abaco/@26.6887802,-77.3112574,1041m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Pourbaix22 said:


> Looking to plan a trip, going back to Belize in a few weeks, PR in Jan. and my Feb. is open... where are some of your favorite spots to rent a golf cart and go wade some flats? Thinking maybe Roatan? Any where off the map worth checking out?


Bones? DIY? Long Island Bahamas was a fun trip for me. Long Island bonefish lodge was lodging/food/transport, with DIY fishing


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> No, they just don't want to hotspot their favorite areas. I'll throw you a bone, I like Texas.


 Done the whole Texas red fishing thing, fun but too brown and not quite tropical enough for me.


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

bryson said:


> My buddies saw some good-sized bones when snorkeling/free-diving around the West End of Roatan, but I believe a lot of that area is protected and closed off to fishing.
> 
> Sounds like you're primarily after bonefish? You trying to tack something on to a vacation, or go primarily for fishing?


Yea I guide 7 months a year so when I'm off I just travel to fish...Honduras is a place I haven't been since I was a kid its kind of peaking my interest.


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

WillW said:


> Bones? DIY? Long Island Bahamas was a fun trip for me. Long Island bonefish lodge was lodging/food/transport, with DIY fishing


Thanks dude, I'll check that out! Haven't been to the bahamas in a while.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Get on Rod Hamilton's DIY bonefishing website and check out his book. Its ALL about DYI for bones.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> Get on Rod Hamilton's DIY bonefishing website and check out his book. Its ALL about DYI for bones.


He does a decent job, found a lot of information missing around treasure cay.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

DIY bonefish? Check out the flats around Oahu...seriously. If you are a veteran or active duty that can access the military bases then I would advise renting a boat from the Marine base...look at the area on Google maps and you'll see why...


----------



## A.vulpes (Nov 15, 2017)

Eleuthera.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

A.vulpes said:


> Eleuthera.


Some larger models down there and is often overlooked.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

Grand Cayman!

I went last year. Big bonefish and lots of small tarpon with plenty of public access. Lodging and food is expensive is the only downside


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

http://diybonefishing.com/


----------

